# Windows XP Install will nicht (S-ATA SCSI RAID Windows XP)



## klask (6. Dezember 2003)

he leute, wäre für schnelle hilfe sehr dankbar. Ich hab ein Problem beim Installieren von Windows XP auf meinen S-ATA platten.

Ok also Installation beginnt und sagen wir mal ich verpass F6 nicht (brauch immer 5 versuche ) um den Treiber den ich auf Diskete hab drauf zu geben. Dann komm ich aber zu den Nutzerdingungen und dann is schluss. da steht "F8 zum akzeptieren". na haha, das einzige was geht is ESC...

was kann ich tun, bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Kweekwak (6. Dezember 2003)

Welchen Controller benutzt Du?


----------



## klask (6. Dezember 2003)

weiß leider nicht wo ich das seh weil ich zum ersten mal nicht IDE verwende...

aber wenns hilft: 2 platten Raid 0 und 2 Platten Raid 1...


----------



## Kurito (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

sorry, wenn meine Frage jetzt etwas dümmlich klingt, aber: welches Keyboard verwendest Du 
Wollte vor ein paar Tagen auch WinXP installieren und genau an der Stelle konnte ich nur noch ESC drücken, aber nicht F8. Ich hatte mir an diesem Tag das Microsoft Wireless Desktop Elite Keyboard gekauft. Und mein Problem war, dass ich die Funktions-Umschalttaste nicht gedrückt hatte, da ich noch nie so etwas hatte und auch nicht wusste, dass diese existiert . Standardmäßig "bootet" das Keyboard nämlich im Modus für Windows. Das heisst, dass viele F-Tasten anders belegt sind. Nach einem Druck auf die F-Umschalttaste gings wieder 

Wird Dir wahrscheinlich nicht helfen, aber ein Lösungsvorschlag ist besser als garkeiner 

MfG
Kurito


----------



## IvanBigfoot (21. Dezember 2003)

Huhu Leude

WOHER hast du einen solchen Treiber für die HDD Was für eine Festplatte haste den?

Ich hab eine 120gig Matrox S-ATA. Beim W(e)indows erkennt der die hdd nicht  im DOS per win9x-bootdisc geht alles klar. da kann cih zumkopieren etc. hab 3 partitionen erstellt und soweit alles i.o. Bis auf das SCHEISS WINDOWS

Will von der HDD Botten, soll also eine Boot-S-ATA-HDD sein...als primary versteht sich...

Brauch ich nur den Treiber auf diskette und bei xp-install F6 drücken und den treiber laden (den ich IMMERNOCH suche) laden und bestätigen?!

Ich wäre euch allen SEHR DANKBAR wenn ihr mir helfen würdet...


----------

